# Best place to get Ovusoft?



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

Does anyone know of an inexpensive place to buy Ovusoft (besides Ebay)? I'm currently using fertilityfriend but want something that I don't have to go online for (I have dial-up). Thanks for ANY suggestions!
I just got PPAF and finally have something to chart!!!!


----------

